# Hog's Daughter - Fish Babe of the Month



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Jimmy (aka Hog) has a daughter who is listed as a contestant (Fish Babe of the Month) in this months Saltwater Sportsman Magazine.

Please register and vote for Stacey. She is featured with one of the two mangrove snapper she caught recently.

You are able to vote one time each day. Let's make sure a member of a 2cooler is selected.

Attached is the link:

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/september-2012/stacey/125571

Mike


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Done,

Congrats Stacey


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Done, FISH ON!!


----------



## rsoliz (Nov 26, 2010)

Done
Congrats!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Not that I think don't think she would win anyway, but vote cast! Good Luck!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Will do*

Good luck and nice pic


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Done! Good luck to Stacey!


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Done! She will win.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Update on voting*

After Day 2, Stacey has a narrow lead. You can vote every day.

Mike


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Beautifully tied knocker rig.
My vote is cast.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Thank ya Feller's
Remember, ya can vote one time a day...

If you've voted today

*Ya Dunn GoouD*








​


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Another vote stuffed in the box!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

another one added


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Really?*



Gas Can said:


> Beautifully tied knocker rig.
> My vote is cast.


Nice choice of words Scott.......


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Vote sent. That's a nice Mangrove.


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

Done! Vote cast. Good luck.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I just created an acct and voted. She's got 25 votes and I didn't see anybody else with over 9!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Will do. Good luck Stacey.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll be voting. Clearly, she takes after her mother! lol


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Voted. Looks like she is off to a good start!


----------



## J B (Oct 17, 2006)

Done. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*again*

Done:spineyes:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Voting Logistics*

It takes about 400 votes to win. Next week, Saltwater Sportsman will send a mass emailing out asking everyone to vote. You will see big changes in the numbers once this email is sent out.

Thanks for voting for Stacey.

Mike


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Done


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

2nd day vote done


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Day 3....voted!


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Done Again... Good luck !!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Done again don't see how many cites she has but I will keep doing it everyday she will make the Texas coast proud!


HOG 
YA DONE GOOD!!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Vote count*

Stacey is now winning by a bigger margin, thanks to 2coolers.

Mike


----------



## rsoliz (Nov 26, 2010)

Done....3rd time now....good luck!!!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

This is what the votes looked like at midnight 10/4. 
Sure appreciate yall taking the time to vote each day fella's.

*Ur Do'n GoouD, *
Thank you
keep it up











As of basically 11:59 on 10/4

Stacey had 61 votes
It'll take about 4-500 by the end of the month

Thank you all for your repeat daily votes..
means alot.
:cheers:
​


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mike Trautwein said:


> Vote sent. That's a nice Man grove.


fixed it. shes FINE,fine


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Stacey's Lead*

Stacey continues to lead but when a massive email goes out next week to all Saltwater Sportsman subscribers, her lead could narrow or be lost.

Her vote count is now 67.

Thanks again for supporting the great daughter of Jimmy (aka Hog).

Mike


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

The count is at 69 and the other babes are eating her dust!!
I don't vote every day, but when I do, it's for Stacey.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

DONE.

I love her. jk.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Quote*

Seems like I heard this line before.......



Gas Can said:


> I don't vote every day, but when I do, it's for Stacey.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

She's up to 83 votes. Next highest has 18.


----------



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry Hog, but my vote gotta go to Michelle, those pairs of flounders are REALly huge!!!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Day 3 vote done. Good luck Stacey


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Done good luck hog


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Go Stacey !!!

You Represent Texas 

*MB*


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike Trautwein said:


> Day 3 vote done. Good luck Stacey


same here :doowapsta


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Day 2 for me I'll vote again in an hour ... Good luck !!!! You got it!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Another vote in, day 4 or 5. Lost count.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

day four done


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

voted again today.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Day 6 done


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

She is clearly in the lead, done


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Stacey's lead*

Stacey continues to stay in the lead, thanks to all of the 2coolers.

Mike


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Don't worry be happy*

That's a great pic. we will keep her in the lead!! It's all 2 Cool :texasflag


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Stacey*

Stacey's lead is increasing, thanks to the 2cool family.

We should make it a point to nominate a 2cooler every month so that the grand prize stays in Texas!

Mike


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Just voted again for the 5th day she is pulling away!!!:cheers:


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

Done


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Day 7 vote in.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

I take my vitamins and vote for Stacey every day.
Did you guys see the pic for "Kami from FL" with all those lobsters? Man, I wish we had that fishery here.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Those other poor girls prolly should concede!


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

8,047 hits....

BB


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Hits*

Stacey's lead continues to increase. Some of the entries do not have a single vote. There is over 8000 hits on this post but she has less than 200 votes at this time. I believe she will end up with 500+ votes by the end of the month.

Go Texas! Go 2cool! Go Stacey!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

done again


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Day 8 in


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Voted again! Looks like she is killing it!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Appreciate yall do'n this daily fella's

This is one of them times that everyone is show'n how our
2cool Bluewater family
earns
a









​


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

mredman said:


> Jimmy (aka Hog) has a daughter who is listed as a contestant (Fish Babe of the Month) in this months Saltwater Sportsman Magazine.
> 
> Please register and vote for Stacey. She is featured with one of the two mangrove snapper she caught recently.
> 
> ...


 just put in another vote ! Let's keep them going! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Did my duty again today.....


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*2cool power*

More than our votes for Stacey, it shows 2cool can make a difference.

Stacey now has more votes than all of the other entries combined! We are making a big statement!

Thank you to everyone for supporting our resident cartoonist, Hog, and his daughter.

Mike


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Add another vote


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

two votes in Good Luck, Stacey


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Done my vote is in!!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

#9 in


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Stacey*

Stacey's lead is continuing to increase. Thanks again for voting.

Mike


----------



## okiefishman (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been voting every day. I think I just took it to 200 votes.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just voted again... Keepum going.. http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/september-2012/stacey/125571 Capt. Ahab


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*2cool statement*

Yesterday, all subscribers to Saltwater Fisherman have received an alert to vote for the Fish Babe of the Month. The vote turnout seems to be light because the fishing season is over in many parts of the country. However, Stacey continues to build on her lead, now at 207 votes (and about 10,000 views on 2cool).

Mike


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done again


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Done again


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

* Keep them coming !!!!! :cheers: VOTE HERE ! Capt. Ahab:dance: http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/september-2012/stacey/125571*


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Voted for Stacey!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Just Voted*

Stacey seems to be crushing it with over 230 votes. Way to go.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Voted again


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Thanks for Voting Fellas!! *


*Yall are all Do'n GoouD! *​ 









​


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Time for your daily vote, ya'll. HOG always has such nice things to say.....let's do him this favor!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Done once more!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

FISH TAILS said:


> Done once more!


me too


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Another one done


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

done, done, done, done and done again.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

And another one done....


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Cast mine!!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Voting*

It is a light voting month......except for Stacey. Many candidates have vote totals in the single digits.

Stacey may end up with more than 400 votes. Thank you for supporting a 2cooler's daughter.

Mike


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

The editor may become very suspicious...... 



mredman said:


> It is a light voting month......except for Stacey. Many candidates have vote totals in the single digits.
> 
> Stacey may end up with more than 400 votes. Thank you for supporting a 2cooler's daughter.
> 
> Mike


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

another day another vote


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

cast mine for the 4th time.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Voted yesterday and today.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Up to 259 votes.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Voted x16.....I think this one's in the bag!


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Headed for a landslide victory but we can't rest on our laurels (no pun intended Shredded Evidence), get out and vote!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Stacey's Lead*

Stacey will likely break the 300 vote barrier by tomorrow. I hope your votes will keep her in a good lead.

Our resident cartoonist, Hog, is most appreciative of your efforts to support his daughter.

2coolers rule!

Mike


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Was sick yesterday so I forgot but she is in for another vote by me!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done again


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Smokin*

293 Let's see 500 h: :texasflag


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Land slide. Texas wins! :texasflag


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Just got my Friday vote in. She is at 297


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

298


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

299 in again!!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL. I just noticed that this thread has been viewed over 14K times! 200 votes means that just over 1% have voted. Or more simply it has been viewed 72 times for each vote.

Just sayin'.......


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

301, but im gonna need another pic to keep voting!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

302!!!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> 301, but im gonna need another pic to keep voting!



Maybe this'n will do
Stacey and her Momma _(my catch)_...







​






​


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Would somebody please throw a mercy vote to that poor Ashley?
I'm starting to feel sorry for her...


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

312


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

314


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Just voted


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Daily voting done.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

will there be some sort of ceremonial crowning?


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

321 in the box!!!!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Gas Can said:


> will there be some sort of ceremonial crowning?


Im sure we can do something like that at "Hogfest 2012" Gas Can 

Thank you everyone for your continued voting..








​


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

325


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

333


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

337


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Big Lead*

Stacey has a big lead but a few other contestants are picking up steam.

Thanks for your help!

Mike


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

345 :doowapsta


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

346


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Vote #347 today


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

349


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Status*

*Hog's daughter is Stacey*
* and served as his crew.*
*And for Saltwater Sportsman*
* reached 352.*

Mike


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

357


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Voted yesterday and today, up to 365. I think it ends on the last day of the month.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

366


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Ur Do'n so GoouD 2coolers

Keep it up









​


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

372


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

374


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

375


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

376


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

379. More Pics please!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Keeping it alive from London with 397.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

398


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*399*

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/september-2012/stacey/125571

Rock--on Stacy :texasflag


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*New count*

Stacey breaks the next ceiling, now 401.

Mike


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

403


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

413


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

416. Getting to be part of the daily routine.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

426. Just a few days left


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

429 she may break 500 and then we have to do it again at the end of the year the babe of the year gets an awesome trip!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Vote count*

now at 432 and an astounding lead.....

Mike


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

​


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

443


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

446


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Done


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Voting will close soon*

Stacey may exceed 500 votes with a few more days of heavy voting.

Thanks everyone for supporting Hog's daughter.

Mike


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

465


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

466


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

​


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

470


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

472


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

473


----------



## Want2Dive (Sep 14, 2009)

476


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

477


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

#478!


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

Voted so i guess i am 479


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Just put number 480 in the box!!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

481


----------



## okiefishman (Aug 8, 2009)

I've voted everyday it's at 485


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

"just one More"


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Update*

Stacey will clearly break the 500 mark.

Thanks again to everyone who supported Jimmy (Hog) and his daughter.

Mike


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

*go Stacey go Jimmy*

489

I will miss this thread but look forward to continued daily voting IF and WHEN Jimmy (Hog) enters this photo for nomination to the Fish Dude of the Month Contest. :idea:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Done! She will win.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

490


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

492


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

​


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

496


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I was 499. Wanted the 500 spot though.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

One more for 500!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*501 !!!!!!!*


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Just got my last vote in. 504. It looks like a landslide win. This has been a fun thread.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Done! WoW!! Very beautiful woman!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Stacey*

Reporting from Ukraine, it looks like Stacey is the winner.

Mike


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I agree with some others, this has been a fun thread.

We'll have to find out how and when they will send her, her fish'n shirt. I figure it might be here by the Holiday Hogfest. I'll be sure and get a photo or two posted.  

Its my understanding, that in  January or February, they will put all the 2012 month winners up on the site for the year end champion voting for Fish'n Babe of the year.

Maybe we can do this all over again in about 3 months while your not out catch'n Wahoo 's :biggrin: 
That prize is a little more substantial.

Fellas,I just wanted to say thank you for all you did, and especially for your votes. Hope yall dont mind my goofy smiley post. 

I just know, lifes to short to be so serious all the time. Its much easier to make someone smile and cuts down on my gray hairs grow'n so fast...haha 

All I can say is-- 

*Yall Dunn GoouD!!












 *​


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

I see a fish babe of the year coming on!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Winner! congrats to Stacey, Jimmy and the whole family!!!!!!!


----------

